# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Paldiess!!

## daniels

Sveiki, šodien iegādājos pie jums tumbas - http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDST12
Gribēju pateikt lielu paldiess, skaņa ir ideāla, TĀDI BASSI, augšas, viss ir ideāli, un varu teikt godīgi, tādas cenas nav nekur citur.
Paldies jums!

----------


## JANCIS89

Cena laba un skaņa izskatā k air laba

----------

